

Using Gradle for Testing Mobile Apps on Real Devices - RuG274
http://mobiletestautomation.com/tech/using-gradle-plugin-to-get-your-builds-tested-on-real-devices

======
vorg
This was submitted 2 weeks ago with a comment here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9603867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9603867)

My question in the comment was how we distinguish between _needing and not
needing_ an equals sign in the Gradle DSL, such as in the example given...

    
    
        testdroid {
          username  "account@email.com"
          password "password"
          deviceGroup "MyTestDevices"
          cloudUrl  =  'https://cloud.testdroid.com' // <<<<<<<<<<<<<< WHY THE = SIGN HERE ?
          projectName "Project 1"
          mode "FULL_RUN"
          testRunName "Custom test run name"
          deviceLanguageCode "en-US"
          hookUrl "http://localhost:9080"
          scheduler "PARALLEL"
          testScreenshotDir  =  "/sdcard/abc" // <<<<<<<<<<<<<< WHY THE = SIGN HERE ?
    
          appCrawlerConfig{
              applicationPassword = "appPassword2" // <<<<<<<<<<<<<< WHY THE = SIGN FOR THESE ?
              applicationUserName = "appUsername2"
          }
        }
    

Sounds like Gradle needs something more consistent than Groovy for its DSL.
Maven's XML seems more consistent, and if your IDE doesn't handle the XML to
your satifaction, you can easily use another language on top of it from the
many choices available, e.g. [https://github.com/takari/polyglot-
maven](https://github.com/takari/polyglot-maven)

